# **outdated thread**



## Ryan Lam (Nov 27, 2022)

My simple progression thread
(All averages are ao5)

PBS:
*• 3x3 (13 Maglev) *
Single: —
Average: —
Method: CFOP

*• 2x2 (RS2M EVO)*
Single: 3.01 27/12/2022
Average: —
Method: Ortega

*• 4x4 (MFJS Meilong) *
Single: —
Average: —
Method: Yau

*• Pyraminx (MOYU Weilong Maglev)*
Single: —
Average: —
Method: Beginner

*• Skewb (MOYU Weilong Maglev)*
Single: —
Average: — 
Method: Learning!


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 27, 2022)

Cool what are your main events?


----------



## Ryan Lam (Nov 28, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> Cool what are your main events?


i do 3x3


----------



## Ryan Lam (Nov 30, 2022)

Ryan Lam said:


> My simple progression thread
> (All averages are ao5)
> 
> PBS:
> ...


made this more clean and organised!


----------



## Ryan Lam (Dec 30, 2022)

cle


Ryan Lam said:


> My simple progression thread
> (All averages are ao5)
> 
> PBS:
> ...


cleaned this up again


----------

